# Sinclair Broadcast Group releases some details about their local HD news plans



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://broadcastengineering.com/eng/details_sinclairs_local_hd_0417/?cid=top5

According to this article,dated April 17,2008,Sinclair Broadcast Group will launch HD local newscasts in its four biggest markets within the next 3-4 weeks,if all goes as planned.Baltimore,MD and Columbus,OH should be the first two cities to see this local HD news transition,with Asheville,NC and Pensacola,FL markets planned to launch sometime this summer,before continuing the HD local news rollout in its other nine news markets.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

It will be nice to finally have one local news broadcast in HD here in Baltimore.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Finally FOX (WBFF) Baltimore news broadcast just started HD a few minutes ago.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Michael D'Angelo;1627457 said:


> Finally FOX (WBFF) Baltimore news broadcast just started HD a few minutes ago.


Congrats Mike.  
How is the audio and PQ?
We're still waiting for them to light the FOX affiliate up in Nashville (WZTV 17),but definitely interested in the overall quality of the channel.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1627457 said:


> Finally FOX (WBFF) Baltimore news broadcast just started HD a few minutes ago.


D'oh! I missed it... will have to check it out at 10, thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> Congrats Mike.
> How is the audio and PQ?
> We're still waiting for them to light the FOX affiliate up in Nashville (WZTV 17),but definitely interested in the overall quality of the channel.


It looked great and sounded great so far. This was the first news broadcast in HD. I will be watching it again tonight. I really can't wait to see the morning show tomorrow to see how all the graphics are now for the morning show.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Michael D'Angelo;1627644 said:


> It looked great and sounded great so far. This was the first news broadcast in HD. I will be watching it again tonight. I really can't wait to see the morning show tomorrow to see how all the graphics are now for the morning show.


Thanks for the reply Mike.That sounds very good.  
I am looking forward to Nashville's FOX affiliate to get turned on sometime in the near future.It may or may not happen by the end of the year,according to the person I have been in touch with at WZTV.The CBS affiliate (WTVF 5) in Nashville has been the only local network to go full-time HD.The PQ and audio has been very good from them so far.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Well I watched last night again and I watch about 15 minutes of the morning show before I left for work and I can say I am very happy with the PQ and sound. The graphics for the morning show looked very good and the new studio looks great.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yup, last night's 10pm newscast looked great. The background they are using really makes the anchors pop out at you. Thanks Sinclair!


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

yes , they were the last here in columbus to go HD , now 
all 3 biggies are HD , and sinclair is showing a lot of synd. shows in hd format 
ie: 2.5 men on the fox station...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

FOX Baltimore (WBFF) released a press release about their new HD broadcast and they will be adding HD (16x9) camera's in the field soon. This will be nice when it starts.



> Soon, FOX45 news photographers will transition to the new 16:9 video format giving viewers the added experience of watching video shot in the field at the new aspect ratio.


http://foxbaltimore.com/sections/community/hd/index.shtml


----------

